# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Teennagel

## Deedee787

Hoi allemaal, 

Heb me hier net aangemeld omdat ik met een probleempje loop en internet zelf niet echt heel duidelijk is. 

Ik loop al een tijdje met een vastgegroeide teennagel (grote teen).
Dus niet ingegroeid aan de zijkanten, maar ik kan bijna niet knippen aan de bovenkant omdat de nagel vast zit aan m'n vel zeg maar. Kom er bijna niet tussen met een nagelknippertje. 
Alleen aan de zijkanten is het soms wel eens ingegroeid wat ik dan probeer weg te knippen/peuteren. 
Maar het grootste probleem is aan de bovenkant knippen. 
Heeft hier nog iemand ervaring mee (gehad) ?
Wat kan ik eraan doen zodat het niet vast zit aan m'n huid?

Groetjes Deedee.

----------

